# Schmidt Engine



## smfaizan200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Guys! I want to Build a Mini Schmidt Water Pressure Engine. I have Got Almost All The Details Needed To Build One. 
    Secondly, It Has Been Already Builded By Cedesign.net
I Hope Someone Might Be Able to Help me With It!

http://www.cedesign.net/steam/schmidt.htm












I Need To Know What Material Can I Use To Build It And Some Help With Steps Will Be Appreciated! I am Just Curious About If He Used Metal Bars, That Would Be Alot More Heavy And Hard At Oscillating.

 :fan:


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 2, 2015)

Have you tried [email protected] ?


----------



## smfaizan200 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah I mailed Them! But No Reply!


----------



## mirek111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Schmid engine first test run.
On the engine still missing a lot of parts.
It is not finished.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddY3dJmzwEA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 4, 2016)

I think you might find this post interesting, it is Steve's build of this engine.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=1469


John


----------

